# SM - Sterngaurd



## rsowell (Jul 20, 2009)

When I first looked at Sterngaurd they seemed useless. The bolter rounds were cool, but nothing too special to me. But, after reading the codex a bit closer I realized that a 10 man sterngaurd could carry 2 meltas and 8 combi-meltas. Holy crap! Combined with Pedro there expensive tacs with crazy tank killing power. I also think there is merit for melta vs terminators and other tough units.

How do Sterngaurd based list fair? For example...

Vulkan(omg 10 twin linked melta/flamer) or Pedro
10 man Sterngaurd x 3 in rhinos decked with combi-weapons
Vindicator
etc...


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

not to well, seeing as you'll usually be outnumbered,

and at the end of the day, a sternguard has nothing that makes him tougher that a regular marine has. Still T4 and a 3+ save....

So any anti-MEQ tactic will work the same, and it'll cost you alot more


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

I run ten sternguard in a rhino along with a 10 man assualt squad with a Chaplain. The Sternguard get out and rapid fire the best ammo for the job and then the assualt squad's pistols and chainswords mop up the rest. Not a whole lot stands up to that.
And the moblity usually lets me choose who is going to get the shaft.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

primeministersinsiter said:


> I run ten sternguard in a rhino along with a 10 man assualt squad with a Chaplain. The Sternguard get out and rapid fire the best ammo for the job and then the assualt squad's pistols and chainswords mop up the rest. Not a whole lot stands up to that.
> And the moblity usually lets me choose who is going to get the shaft.


And that comes to 600 points ish? 

just to completely over power 1 enemy unit? As lets be honest, no player will let you perform that trick twice.

I've been fleeting over a Space marine army for sometime, and Sternguard really interest me. So...I'd like to hear more aswell


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

Yeah, it's justifiable in a 2000pt game but anything lower and it's way pricey. Good for routing out Khorne 'zerkers sitting near an objective.
They're wonderful for holding the line against monsterous creatures. Wounding on +2? Yes please.
I find they do need a rhino to be where you want them though.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Is a Drop pod viable at all?


----------



## Sqwerlpunk (Mar 1, 2009)

Drop Pod Stern can be scary, but they won't last long after that initial salvo


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Sqwerlpunk said:


> Drop Pod Stern can be scary, but they won't last long after that initial salvo


Which is their main problem. A mate of mine tried it twice against my Khorne Berserkers, and while he had a bit of luck the first time, his Sternguard never lasted more than a turn after that.

For me, the best way to use Sternguard is in their name, keep them at the rear and let them pick off the enemy at their leisure. Take squads of five with a single heavy weapon each, team them up with Pedro as your HQ choice and use them to defend objectives, or use them to support ten man tactical squads.


----------



## maniclurker (Jun 12, 2008)

> just to completely over power 1 enemy unit? As lets be honest, no player will let you perform that trick twice.


Well, that's no where near an entirely accurate statement... It's just good tactics to light a squad up before charging it. Saying that you won't be able to do that twice is like saying you won't be able to kill a tank with MM attack bikes twice.



> Take squads of five with a single heavy weapon each


I find this to be the best way to NOT use sternguard. Bolters are best used rapid firing, and it's hard to keep a heavy weapon firing at that range, as you have to move to do it. If you want to use them like mini-devastators, then that's fine... take 2 weapons and shoot away.

My sternguard squads always have, and always will have, 2 heavy flamers in it. That's a minimum. The first reason, is that I play Salamanders (with Vulkan), so it is efficient and fluffy. The second reason, is that I mostly take on infantry with my sternguard, so double heavy flamers is perfect. The other weapons I take in the squad depend on the squad size and the points limit... 10 man squads will generally get 2 combi-meltas and either a power fist or a lightning claw as well.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Sternguard heavy weps teams are kind of ok, if you think devastators are ok. They cost about the same amount as devastators but everyone has 2 attacks, special ammo and can be scoring. You can have 5 guys firing a couple of plasma cannons and 3 bolter rounds for 145 points, which is not a lot. They also have 4 attacks each on the charge if Pedro is around. Not a bad uniton the whole.

I'd suggest using sternguard with pedro, or Maybe Vulcan. With Pedro and lots of sternguard you can make probably the most effective marine rhino-based army available. Vulcan does let you reroll stuff, but generally you can have enough meltas to ensure a few hits anyway. Vulcan is also much more of a badass himself though.

I don't go for drop pods though. Random, though the deaths of your guys are pretty much guaranteed unless it's a coordinated strike. Too often you see 5 sternguard fall down, melt some tank worth nothing very much, then get charged and eaten. Criminal.


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm collecting a Crimson Fist army so ofcourse I want Pedro with the Stern Guard. I figure the best bet with them is defense, not offense. I mean honestly if you want an offensive unit take the Vanguard. I figure give them a drop pod so they can land on objectives or in quarters hopefully placing them near some nice cover. Fortunately as we all know with Pedro their a scoring unit.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I used a list with Pedro, 20 Tacs and 30 Sterns with 24 Combi-Meltas, 6 HFs and 3 Fists, all in Pods, at 1750. That's how to use Sternguard.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Sternguard are one of those units that need to be run in pairs, in my opinion.

A close friend runs a Space Marines army with a heavy Ordo Xenos theme. In his list, he runs 2 units of 10 Deathwatch (counting-as Sternguard) in Drop Pods. Both units have two combi-meltas as well as a Sergeant with a power fist. Pedro Kantor (in the form of a Deathwatch Captain armed with a specially modified storm bolter that fires kraken penetrator rounds) joins one of these units, mostly to boost their close combat potential. He Pods both units in on the first turn (as he has a Deathwatch Dreadnought in a Pod as well that comes in from Reserve), targets an important part of the enemy army and makes it dead. It's easy to throw out 40 bolter shots that wound on a 2+ against any enemy like this, and since they have combi-meltas, the Deathwatch can easily destroy many vehicles, too.

Overall, it's really important to ensure that your Podding Sternguard aren't left without help for long. Really, you should be aiming to have some sort of reinforcements arriving on your second turn to make sure that the Sternguard aren't overwhelmed. Other Drop Podding units, Vanguard and teleporting Terminators are all good choices for this.

Hope this helps!

Katie D


----------



## Tom_Peanut (Apr 15, 2008)

Would taking 6 Sternguard with a heavy weapon and a Razorback work? My general plan would be too defend an objective while being mobile enough to react to a emerging threat like outflanking units for example. I ask because I really like the razorback model with twin assualt cannons from the crusader sprue but dont want to buy one it if its not going to be worth it on the table.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't think a Heavy Weapon is safe enough from Torrenting in that case. 5 with 2 Heavies in a Rhino would actually be better, but still poor.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Interesting facts brought up here. 

Another tactic is to gamble your sternguard with a epistolary librarian with that power that lets him deep strike 24" around the table, then rapid fire alot, and combine it with something like the avenger psychic power. Hugely risky, but could pay huge dividends and turn the tide of a battle if timed right.

Luck favours the bold as far as i'm concerned


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

You'd be better going for Terminators. For 230pts, you get a Deep Striking unit with Storm Bolters and a Heavy 2 Missile Launcher.

Yes, you don't have Special Ammunition, but you 2+ Saves, 5+ Invulnerable, and 2 Power Fist Attacks each. Sternguard, I find, are okayish. But then again, I'd always get more basic troops than Sternguard. At 10 ish more points than a Space Marine unit, they're okay.

I've found Lysander, Drop Pod and 10 Sternguard, 5 with Combi Melta, 5 with Combi Flamer work wonders. 

Drop In behind a Monster Creature with the Drop Pod, And then have all 10 men Rapid fire with Hellfire rounds, rerolling thanks to Bolter Drill. If it's alive after that, Lysander Can Charge it (4Wounds Eternal Warrior, 2+/3++ much), and often survive, while the Sternguard then have enough Meltas to destroy any vehicles and flamers to destroy pretty much any challenge.

It's not the Sternguard that are the issue though, if you can team up the rest of your units (3 Bikes with twin Flamers/heavy Bolters or twin Meltas/MultiMeltas does the job well) you can easily clear a flank.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Lysander can be charged BY it, you mean. If it's in 12", it charges you.


----------



## Strange Dude (Jul 15, 2008)

I love my sternguard and run two 5 man squads (all combi weapons Plasma normally) in Razorbacks 1 with Pedro the other with my librarian. With intelligent use they can take out any major threat on the board, just last night over 2 games (one 1500 one 3000 2 a side) they removed 3 demon princes and Abaddon (you really got love null zone combined with 5 rapid fired plasmas). I find a lot of people ignore them till you first fire after that they are enemy no1.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Except a Land Raider. Or possibly a Wave Serpent.


----------



## maniclurker (Jun 12, 2008)

Yeah, I definitely do not support sternguard drops... if your entire list is a drop list, then it can work. The reason is that you can drop something near the sternguard to support them.

The problem with the sternguard anti-tank drop is that, not everyone brings tanks. You just end up with a squad that's going to do nothing and be 2 free kill points.


----------

